# Surgestion - Shipping and Garge



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

WHy dont we have a readers rides section where we can post build threads? The garge doesnt cut it as doesnt allow you to post things bar pictures. Also why dont we have a TT postage system lik emany other sites where members help move things around the country for each other on their travels?


----------

